

To model the choices of a poor black kid, you need to sketch out a decision tree - yummyfajitas


======
hector_ka
Can I take good grades is school? If yes hold on and try to go to college If
no try to learn to do something(learn a computer language , fix cars , sell )
Do I live in a bad neighborhood? No . Make friends with the guys that you can
learn from Yes. Stay away from gangs, bad guys.

